# Monthly Growth Log



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

It's been exactly one month since I have received my baby serra from AquaScape. 
I will continue to post monthly picture updates here to keep track of his growth.

*1/20/11*_ (<1")_








*2/20/11*_ (1.5")_








*3/20/11*_ (2.0")_








*5/8/11*_ (2.5+")_


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice documentation. Bravo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow quite a big difference.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nice , kinda fast growing as for serra
1/2 in month? hmm


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

that lil juvie should grow at a decent rate till it hits 5" or so, at least mine did, then they grow SUPER SLOW after that. Cool documentation, keep it up


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wow quite a big difference.


X6556735842


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Lookin good cant wait to see next month.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

x2 TBP...hes reely good osiris


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome journal. Keep it up. Most don't get to see the growth rate from such a young age.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

wizardslovak said:


> nice , kinda fast growing as for serra
> 1/2 in month? hmm


I got that from both my Sanchezi and Serrulatus.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty cool, could definitely see a big difference. Would be an interesting thread to follow.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks great, mine looks like that too now.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't wait till next month to see how your baby will look like.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wow quite a big difference.


x2 wow!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Updated 03/20/11


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it looks just like mine. hows its eye doing?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any updated pics?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Genesis8 said:


> Any updated pics?


+1 looked like you were going steady on the 20th of each month. Love seeing the monthly progress on this guy!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry guys, got really busy there last month. Since then, I moved him to a new tank, and his eating habits have changed. 
He has just started eating normally again. As you can see, he lost a little bit of girth, but gained some length.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow what a difference between the first two pics
cant wait to see a picture log from baby to adult (if you keep it up)
awesome thread


----------

